# Need info on 2022



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

I would appreciate knowing the trigger reach of a 2022. My trigger finger is 4 5/8" from thumb/index finger web to index finger pad. 

Thanks for any help you can provide.

GE


----------



## Lebograd (Apr 14, 2014)

You asked your question some time ago, so you might have gotten the info you desired. In case no one has answered your question, here are my dimensions, 4 1/2 " to the middle of my index finger pad. I have a Sig 2022 and it fits my hand perfectly, trigger finger included. I love the feel of it in my hand and it shoots very well. I have put 400 rounds through it with no jambs, or any other issues. I have used some target and some range provided ammo. Couldn't help but notice that the bags of 9mm range ammo were falling slightly low and to the left. They didn't have the same recoil as Remington 9mm 115gr. The counter guy admitted they use 90-92% loads, so be aware. It is the most comfortable fit of any auto pistol I have ever picked up. I considered a Glock but they felt strange in my hand. Very popular, just not a good fit.


----------

